# Disney fires ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ director over tweets about pedophilia & rape



## f0xrolder (Aug 2, 2018)

Should he get his job back? Isn't this the new NORMAL, surely there's nothing wrong with what he stated? He was born that way!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

This probably means Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 is gonna suck.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 2, 2018)

WiiU said:


> This probably means Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 is gonna suck.


Everyone from the cast is advocating for him, so I'm guessing he's gonna get his job back. I'm not defending the tweets, but they're also 10 years old and he's acknowledged that they were in poor taste and has since apologized. The only reason we're even hearing about it now is that the same conservative conspiracy theorist that brought you Pizzagate dug through his entire history for dirt on him


----------



## f0xrolder (Aug 2, 2018)

conspiracy or theory? Absolutely Disgusting, and I could care less if they're advocating on his behalf. I don't worship celebrities. This is a political stunt to normalize this behaviour/sick ideology.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 2, 2018)

He shouldn't have said any of that, even though he obviously wasn't being serious with those tweets.  Everyone close to Gunn, including the GotG cast, has rallied around him and stated that's not the man they know today.  When speech crosses the line, there should be consequences, but holding people accountable in the present for speech long past seems like we're taking things too far as a society.  Who hasn't made a Catholic priest joke or two on the internet.  He made a couple genuinely good films with no traces of this type of crude humor in them, personally I'd love to see him complete the trilogy because he'll be going on to direct other films anyway.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 2, 2018)

f0xrolder said:


> conspiracy or theory? Absolutely Disgusting, and I could care less if they're advocating on his behalf. I don't worship celebrities. This is a political stunt to normalize this behaviour/sick ideology.


Hmm...too bad he's banned. I was really curious which "behaviour/sick ideology" he meant: sending out seemingly drunk tweets with offensive content, or it becoming okay to dig through someone's online profile to come up with dirt that was said multiple years ago, ignoring and/or removing any context in which it was said and presented with a new context of "look at how perverse this guy is" ?


Seriously...this whole #metoo stuff is getting out of hand. Is this how the average career will look like from now on? 

Board of directors: ah...thanks for coming. Steven...I think we've got a problem.
Steven (Spielberg): oh...what'll that be?
Board: well...let's start with that we love your work and that your last picture is a masterpiece, so.
Steven: yeah, yeah, yeah...what's the problem.
Board: well...I don't know how to say this, but...we've received word from a completely anonymous and therefore totally reliable source that...erm...
Steven: ...yes?
Board: ...that you've *ahem* apparently wet your pants in public.
Steven: WHAT????
Board: Steven...please be calm. We're still investigating how this information will impact your work on the latest movie, so...
Steven: what's that supposed to mean? My work was done last Tuesday? But what the hell kind of a bullshit story is this?
Boardmember: *quietly and worriedly slides a closed booklet over the table*
Steven:  ...is this some kind of joke?
Board: ...but this IS you, isn't it?
Steven: I WAS THREE IN THAT PICTURE! 
Board: yes...but unfortunately, that doesn't change the fact that, ahem, this new information impacts the reputation of the studio, Steven.
Steven: this "new information" is over fifty years old and totally irrelevant!
Board: unfortunately, that's not the case. Steven...if this picture goes viral, our next movie will flop. All it takes is one person to come up with, say, "Steven Pissberg", and it's over. Nobody will want to see the movie. People will stay away in droves.
Steven: ...because someone dug up a picture from YEARS ago?
Board: yes. I know you put your heart and soul into this, but we can't risk bringing it out with your name.
Steven: what??? I've worked nearly a year on this!
Board: don't worry. You're still getting paid the same. It's just...we would like it if, well...it was the name of your assistant instead of you. That way we don't take risks.
Steven: what? You want Charles's name instead of mine on that thing? People don't even know him!
Board: erm...no. Sorry. Charles got a speeding ticket in 2006. It won't clash well with the theme of "responsible parenting" that the movie has. It...ahem...we were thinking of Kathy.
Steven: Kathy? Kathy Ingstar? All she did on the movie was suggest the font of the ending credits!
Board: yes...but she has an impeccable track record on the media.
Steven: but...she never DOES anything! Just about every task I give her, she delegates to others! 
Board: exactly what I said: she has never done anything, so she has never done anything wrong!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't condone these kinds of tweets, but at the same time they were clearly intended as jokes. They were obviously in poor taste, but at the same time humor is subjective. One person can easily look at these and find them funny for just how "edgy" they are, while another will get outraged over them.


----------



## Viri (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow, pedophilia aside, those are some pretty shitty jokes. 

As for the guy, I don't think Disney will give him his job back. If there is one thing Disney cares about, it is their image. They care about their image more than they do about money. Disney will throw money at law suits to make them go away.


----------



## Alexdlz (Aug 2, 2018)

Viri said:


> Wow, pedophilia aside, those are some pretty shitty jokes.
> 
> As for the guy, I don't think Disney will give him his job back. If there is one thing Disney cares about, it is their image. They care about their image more than they do about money. Disney will throw money at law suits to make them go away.



Yet, they’ve hired people with a worse past.
https://www.google.com.mx/amp/s/pjm...nvicted-pedophiles-to-work-on-kids-shows/amp/

Edited: To add link.
Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Viri (Aug 2, 2018)

Alexdlz said:


> Yet, they’ve hired people with a worse past.
> https://www.google.com.mx/amp/s/pjm...nvicted-pedophiles-to-work-on-kids-shows/amp/
> 
> Edited: To add link.
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yikes, that's pretty fucked up. Also, he should have gotten a longer prison term for what he did to those kids. Disney should fire that guy asap, he should be nowhere near any kids.


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 2, 2018)

I... fail to see any sign of pedophilia in these tweets? Sure they are pretty lame jokes, but firing somebody for lame sense of humor and label it as pedophilia is pretty fucked-up and proves again that Disney is controled by people that are not good for anything.

Oh well, another crap ruined by SJWs. Probably will replace him with some blue-haired landwhale that can't write a proper story and the franchise will bomb like always.


----------



## Viri (Aug 2, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> I... fail to see any sign of pedophilia in these tweets? Sure they are pretty lame jokes, but firing somebody for lame sense of humor and label it as pedophilia is pretty fucked-up and proves again that Disney is controled by people that are not good for anything.
> 
> Oh well, another crap ruined by SJWs. Probably will replace him with some blue-haired landwhale that can't write a proper story and the franchise will bomb like always.


That's just how Disney is. They would rather have a movie bomb, than having a guy who said questionable things in the past work for them, and have people talk about it. Disney also knows that people will forget all about this, and only the vocal minority will remember it when it comes time for the movie to release. They're a "family friendly" company, and they want to keep that image, lol.

image > money
When it comes to Disney.


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 2, 2018)

Viri said:


> That's just how Disney is. They would rather have a movie bomb, than having a guy who said questionable things in the past work for them, and have people talk about it. Disney also knows that people will forget all about this, and only the vocal minority will remember it when it comes time for the movie to release. They're a "family friendly" company, and they want to keep that image, lol.
> 
> image > money
> When it comes to Disney.



Welp, honestly their products bombing is actualy GOOD because sooner or later lack of profits will hit them and either they pedal back from this radical political movement or die in a horrible fashion.
Also, seeing how last two Star Wars movies were flat-out failures, it seems that people not supporting them are in-fact the majority. The only reason why this majority is not so visible outside of statistics is that they don't need to fiercely screech and insult people on Tweeter, they simply go away and stop paying Disney for mediocore products.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...too bad he's banned. I was really curious which "behaviour/sick ideology" he meant: sending out seemingly drunk tweets with offensive content, or it becoming okay to dig through someone's online profile to come up with dirt that was said multiple years ago, ignoring and/or removing any context in which it was said and presented with a new context of "look at how perverse this guy is" ?
> 
> 
> Seriously...this whole #metoo stuff is getting out of hand. Is this how the average career will look like from now on?
> ...


I know it might be cliche to say, but this sounds like a Black Mirror episode. 



Viri said:


> Wow, pedophilia aside, those are some pretty shitty jokes.
> 
> As for the guy, I don't think Disney will give him his job back. If there is one thing Disney cares about, it is their image. They care about their image more than they do about money. Disney will throw money at law suits to make them go away.


Considering the outrage, I think they still have a image to worry about.



Kigiru said:


> Oh well, another crap ruined by SJWs. Probably will replace him with some blue-haired landwhale that can't write a proper story and the franchise will bomb like always.


I noticed when anything goes against what they think, some people will blame SJWs. In fact, I'm sure the OP will say or feel that the SJWs are the ones that are defending him.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 2, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> Oh well, another crap ruined by SJWs. Probably will replace him with some blue-haired landwhale that can't write a proper story and the franchise will bomb like always.


It definitely wasn't "SJWs" that dug the tweets up, although it was arguably someone who was trying to look like one to a populous that wasn't paying attention


----------



## Mark McDonut (Aug 2, 2018)

His posts look like the kind of shit a 12 year old posts online to look cool.

People are learning that what you post stays online.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2018)

I am obviously going to defend his right to make silly jokes and shake my head at him being dropped over them, and will similarly chastise the people that dredged them up -- while it is tempting to sink to the level of cunts and use their own strategies against them (I am told it was a strategy to highlight the silliness of it such a mindset) it is best to rise above such things.
However before I do all that I am going to have to pause for a second to smile and say "you reap what you sow".

I suppose the best I can hope for is it hurts Disney in the wallet (while Guardians was nothing I found especially good it was a cut above the usual Marvel fare) and they stop kowtowing to people that don't know what a joke is under the mistaken impression that they are in any way numerous or the ones opening up the wallet for it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 3, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I know it might be cliche to say, but this sounds like a Black Mirror episode.


Wow...i gotta say that's among the best compliments i ever got for my writings. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 3, 2018)

He deserves to be made fun of. But firing him? Hell no. I hope he sues them.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 3, 2018)

I want to hear Miss Jessica Price on this firing. How is that possible? a MALE artist was fired over something he said on twitter???

~~
Nah but seriously, Twitter has become the inquisition and the new age witch hunt. This is -NEVER- a good thing in the long term.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 3, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Wow...i gotta say that's among the best compliments i ever got for my writings. Thanks a lot!


Their ending would probably be even darker. Like not being able to get a good job anywhere else because of that shared picture.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 3, 2018)

Glad the OP got banned. This was less about pedo comments and more about him singlehandedly painting it as such for flames. The director's comments? They seem very crasse and vulgar. I can understand why he'd get dropped over that. But I don't see him condoning pedophilia, just being very vulgar with his jokes. I could agree that this crosses the line for publicly acceptable. Just not that it's truly condoning anything. I too have friends with whom I make and take back jokes of similar and sometimes worse proportions. But we wouldn't broadcast them proudly.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 3, 2018)

Searinox said:


> Glad the OP got banned. This was less about pedo comments and more about him singlehandedly painting it as such for flames. The director's comments? They seem very crasse and vulgar. I can understand why he'd get dropped over that. But I don't see him condoning pedophilia, just being very vulgar with his jokes. I could agree that this crosses the line for publicly acceptable. Just not that it's truly condoning anything. I too have friends with whom I make and take back jokes of similar and sometimes worse proportions. But we wouldn't broadcast them proudly.


The thing that redeems him (Gunn) in my eyes is that he's very publicly apologized and made it very clear that he recognizes that the tweets were awful and that he's a very different person now than he was when he made them. I firmly believe that if a person is trying to be better than they were previously, we shouldn't dredge up their past to use against them. Anyone who does usually has an agenda against them that goes deeper than the issue presented


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey guys, they're not okay tweets, but people make jokes like this, and I mean reading his tweets, I would not read them and go PEDOPHILE RAPIST! I'd say eh, that's a weird guy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 3, 2018)

Knowing of James Gunn's Troma beginnings (he wrote Tromeo & Juliet), the stuff said in those tweets would fit nicely in Troma movies, so I got what he was trying to do. That, plus the fact they're ancient tweets make for a strong case against his firing. It probably would've been avoided if he deleted those tweets a long time ago, and that fucker from The Daily Caller didn't have it out for him.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 3, 2018)

Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> I don't condone these kinds of tweets, but at the same time they were clearly intended as jokes. They were obviously in poor taste, but at the same time humor is subjective. One person can easily look at these and find them funny for just how "edgy" they are, while another will get outraged over them.



Then you support pedophilia...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Now that is an extreme jump in logic and completely taking my post out of context. I said nothing of the like nor would I ever say something along those lines. I pointed out that they were jokes, which is what they are. They are jokes with a poor taste, but that doesn't mean he's a pedophile nor a rapist and pointing this out doesn't mean I support pedophiles.
No one is defending pedophiles, they are pointing out that these tweets we're poorly thought out jokes.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 3, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...too bad he's banned. I was really curious which "behaviour/sick ideology" he meant: sending out seemingly drunk tweets with offensive content, or it becoming okay to dig through someone's online profile to come up with dirt that was said multiple years ago, ignoring and/or removing any context in which it was said and presented with a new context of "look at how perverse this guy is" ?
> 
> 
> Seriously...this whole #metoo stuff is getting out of hand. Is this how the average career will look like from now on?
> ...


Steven Spielberg is Weeaboo trash

The real Black Mirror would be that everyone in the Future is so of scared showing their face in public and having past events used against them, that everyone wears masks. So you can never see peoples identities. Every single person is covered in a mask.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I noticed when anything goes against what they think, some people will blame SJWs. In fact, I'm sure the OP will say or feel that the SJWs are the ones that are defending him.


People jump onto the notion of blaming "SJWs" because they are just lazy. Seriously, "SJWs" are just an easy target for people who can't be bothered to think beyond their own little box. It's easy to blame "SJWs" because attempting to argue with people about this suddenly makes you an "SJW" and suddenly you "support *blank.*" It's just an easy strawman argument.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 3, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's low man. Very low. You know exactly what she meant.

The issue of what is okay and what is not okay in the public sphere is an issue of ongoing and transforming standards as well as variance in social acceptability by circle and even by the mood of the people involved. I can see rape as being too far. But for those who wish so, SATIRE also exists(think South Park) AT their OWN DISCRETION to consume. The guy was also a very public person with a wide audience, many of which children who love the MCU and their parents and I can understand his layoff.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 3, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If that's what you want to read into the posts, then that conclusion is what you make of it. It doesn't reflect reality or any intentions of anyone here, though.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Aug 3, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I think you jumped the _Gunn_ in your decision making...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 3, 2018)

Searinox said:


> That's low man. Very low. You know exactly what she meant.
> 
> The issue of what is okay and what is not okay in the public sphere is an issue of ongoing and transforming standards as well as variance in social acceptability by circle and even by the mood of the people involved. I can see rape as being too far. But for those who wish so, SATIRE also exists(think South Park) AT their OWN DISCRETION to consume. The guy was also a very public person with a wide audience, many of which children who love the MCU and their parents and I can understand his layoff.


If anything, this brought more attention to it. I wouldn't know about these tweets, if it wasn't for the outrage.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 3, 2018)

That said I'm not really worried about GOTG. Disney and Marvel appear to have the entire MCU under a very good formula and there's many different people working on them, the talent is there if they need to replace one man, even if the position is a high one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...


*checks card*
Fucking bingo.
*game winning music plays*
I think in the last 6 months I have now been accused of being every shade and flavour of politico there is by people that think it is a useful way to conduct an argument.
I may have epically lost the troll review contest, never got my own hate thread and rarely even get flamed these days but I knew I could win something.




TotalInsanity4 said:


> The thing that redeems him (Gunn) in my eyes is that he's very publicly apologized and made it very clear that he recognizes that the tweets were awful and that he's a very different person now than he was when he made them. I firmly believe that if a person is trying to be better than they were previously, we shouldn't dredge up their past to use against them. Anyone who does usually has an agenda against them that goes deeper than the issue presented


See I think that is a bad thing. First I would say there is nothing to apologise for, second outrage culture thrives on that stuff so "defiant to the end" is the best choice really. If he has changed and wishes to convey such a thing then so be it but I see no wrongdoing in the first place.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 3, 2018)

lift your hand if you ever made a dead baby joke and if you think that poor taste joke should get you fired.

🎶  This is a song about 5 dead babies. 🎶  @steveagee pic.twitter.com/FAuO78Hc1S— HarmonQuest (@HarmonQuest) August 22, 2016


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 3, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Now that is an extreme jump in logic and completely taking my post out of context. I said nothing of the like nor would I ever say something along those lines. I pointed out that they were jokes, which is what they are. They are jokes with a poor taste, but that doesn't mean he's a pedophile nor a rapist and pointing this out doesn't mean I support pedophiles.
> No one is defending pedophiles, they are pointing out that these tweets we're poorly thought out jokes.


It's not even that they were jokes. It's that it's just not who he is anymore. If he had made those tweets yesterday I'd be advocating for his firing right alongside all the right-wing media outlets, but these tweets are 10 years old


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's not even that they were jokes. It's that it's just not who he is anymore. If he had made those tweets yesterday I'd be advocating for his firing right alongside all the right-wing media outlets, but these tweets are 10 years old


True true, I was just keeping in context with my first reaction upon seeing these tweet, which is to say that I saw them as poorly thought out jokes. Of course adding the context of age and personal growth, these tweets very clearly don't reflect who he is nowadays. It's honestly unfair to punish him for something he said so many years ago and has so clearly moved past. I would agree that if he made them yesterday I would actually be rather upset. At the same time I would still actually hold to my notion that they are just poorly made jokes. I would however still support Disney for firing him because he is a Disney representative and his comments can reflect poorly on Disney, that's just the nature of being representative.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 4, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Of course the SJW from gbatemp will defend pedophiles...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


>MUH SJOOZ
it's jews and sjws with you. Do you ever cry about anything that's actually relevant?

Anyways, more relevant to the topic, full stop, the guy should not have been fired. He had already apologized for the tweets several years ago. Disney KNOWINGLY hired him knowing these existed, because he publicly apologized for them. The only reason he was fired was because the Mouse operates for one thing and one thing only: MONEY. The negative PR that rose from this (solely because dumb fucks like Cernovich and other alt-right limpdicks cried about it) is the only reason they fired him.

Look, the tweets were bad, but he hasn't made anything like them since. It says a lot when the only thing people have to go on regarding this nonsensical outrage is shit from like 2009. Shit that's almost 10 years old. A lot can happen in one year, a shitton more happens in a decade. The only people offended by this shit he came back to say was wrong and never repeated are dumb internet larpers from certain alt-right hugboxes like 4chan and 8chan, or people who just want to fan the flames.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus let me add to this further: I ask of literally everyone who advocates for his firing over these tweets, not just people here if they exist but this is open to literally anyone reading this now:

Do you remember, and firmly stand by, every single thing you've ever said 10 years ago? Have you never, in those 10 years, said anything you regret?
If you can't answer yes to this, you shouldn't advocate for his firing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Look, the tweets were bad


Were they?


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Were they?


The subject matter? Absolutely. But I don't think they're anything more than just really dumb jokes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> The subject matter? Absolutely. But I don't think they're anything more than just really dumb jokes.


What is the matter with jokes about such subjects? Surely anything can be the subject of attempted humour.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What is the matter with jokes about such subjects? Surely anything can be the subject of attempted humour.


Of course, but I didn't find them funny. Humor is subjective.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What is the matter with jokes about such subjects? Surely anything can be the subject of attempted humour.


A good explanation of when dark humor like that does and doesn't work that I found recently:

There used to be such a thing as "gallows humor, but it only works if YOU are the one on the gallows; if you're shouting things from the crowd, you're just part of the execution


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2018)

While that may work as a definition for gallows humour I would say dark humour is a broader church.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> While that may work as a definition for gallows humour I would say dark humour is a broader church.


I disagree, honestly. As a general rule, self-depreciating humor is almost always funnier than humor at the expense of another person or group, and I'd say that rule goes double for dark humor


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2018)

Key word there is almost. I would also agree taking the piss out of yourself is a far easier way to achieve the funnies but that means little here.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 5, 2018)

Because having an incorrect sense of humor is untolerable in Disney.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 5, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Because having an incorrect sense of humor is untolerable in Disney.


IDK man that last tweet with the nambla quote made me wonder if that was really a joke. I am seriously wondering if he is a pedo now.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 5, 2018)

x65943 said:


> IDK man that last tweet with the nambla quote made me wonder if that was really a joke. I am seriously wondering if he is a pedo now.



If most of the tweets are jokes, then that one is most likely a joke.
I might be wrong, he might have a secret child porn stash in the basement of a pizza restaurant, who knows.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 25, 2018)

You guys might enjoy this new TV show about this new phenomenon of lambasting people for mistakes they've made. You may need a VPN to appear Australian to view it, not sure.

https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/pilot-week/2018/8/disgrace


----------



## Viri (Aug 25, 2018)

You think that's bad, imagine being this guy. Btw, he's 26.
https://www.theindychannel.com/spor...over-remark-his-father-made-over-30-years-ago


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Aug 25, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> lift your hand if you ever made a dead baby joke and if you think that poor taste joke should get you fired.
> 
> https://twitter.com/harmonquest/status/767828699966210048?lang=de


That song was funny. I don't think Gunn should have been fired. I watched both GotG after the outrage and I hate that I actually enjoyed the movies because Bautista says he's leaving and he was the most hilarious character, imo.
I don't think that decade old statements warrant disregard, Lots of people have this mindset apparently, right or left. 
He can say what he wants, as outlandish as it can be, as much as people can be outraged over it. I hate pedos as much as everyone else but I'll save my breath for when it happens to light my pitchfork.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 25, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> That song was funny. I don't think Gunn should have been fired. I watched both GotG after the outrage and I hate that I actually enjoyed the movies because Bautista says he's leaving and he was the most hilarious character, imo.
> I don't think that decade old statements warrant disregard, Lots of people have this mindset apparently, right or left.
> He can say what he wants, as outlandish as it can be, as much as people can be outraged over it. I hate pedos as much as everyone else but I'll save my breath for when it happens to light my pitchfork.


Fwiw, Bautista said he wouldn't appear in Guardians 3 IF Gunn wasn't directing it. I'm fairly certain that Disney has since given Gunn his job back, after the backlash


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 25, 2018)

idubbbz sums up my feelings on this matter:

Disney fired him, whatever, he represents the company, who cares. That should have been the extent of it. A less scrupulous production company would be glad to have him on, I'm sure.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 25, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> idubbbz sums up my feelings on this matter:
> 
> Disney fired him, whatever, he represents the company, who cares. That should have been the extent of it. A less scrupulous production company would be glad to have him on, I'm sure.



Idubbz ticks ME off. The only reason he's angry with the "joke police" are because his "jokes" (rightfully) get him in trouble all the time


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 25, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Idubbz ticks ME off. The only reason he's angry with the "joke police" are because his "jokes" (rightfully) get him in trouble all the time


He brings that up in the video.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nope, the whole movie production has been halted 
https://www.polygon.com/2018/8/24/1...e-galaxy-vol-3-delay-james-gunn-dave-bautista


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 25, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Idubbz ticks ME off. The only reason he's angry with the "joke police" are because his "jokes" (rightfully) get him in trouble all the time


I think anyone would be angry if a joke they said got them in trouble, because: *it's a joke.*


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 25, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Idubbz ticks ME off. The only reason he's angry with the "joke police" are because his "jokes" (rightfully) get him in trouble all the time


Idubbbz isn't that bad. He says a lot of dumb shit but he ultimately just fucks around, he doesn't do anything bad to people. You could probably call what he did to Tana Whatserface harassment, but it exposed her for her blatant hypocrisy and lying, which I think is fine. It's not like he tried to shut down her whole con or anything.

I will say that you can absolutely tell he's white when you hear things like "this word is offensive because you give it power," but more-on topic however, no, the reason he's angry with the "joke police" is because there are extremely stupid people who will take everything out of context and then scream about it so that they get them punished for shit that they don't deserve. The whole Gunn case happened because hardcore conservatives, conspiracy theorists, and spiteful alt-right weenies got mad about Roseanne so they went after someone who was very anti-trump and took as many jokes out of context as possible to do it. Frankly, Idubbbz calling these shitdicks out for what they are is totally justified and I think he's doing the right thing.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 25, 2018)

I think this video is also worth mentioning:


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 25, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I think this video is also worth mentioning:



I mean, I get what he's saying here, but you can't really undo years of oppression and abuse tied to a word -- which is what gives it power, not people being offended by it -- by just going "lol don't be offended."


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Idubbz ticks ME off. The only reason he's angry with the "joke police" are because his "jokes" (rightfully) get him in trouble all the time


Even if it is a purely self serving video (never heard of the guy so have no context for it beyond this thread) I am going to have to say it never the less details the problems with the "I want to be offended/outraged" set which here seem to be being dubbed the joke police.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 26, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Even if it is a purely self serving video (never heard of the guy so have no context for it beyond this thread) I am going to have to say it never the less details the problems with the "I want to be offended/outraged" set which here seem to be being dubbed the joke police.


Except that's genuinely not what's happening here, this is straight-up intentional character assassination masquerading as the "joke police" issue

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> Nope, the whole movie production has been halted
> https://www.polygon.com/2018/8/24/1...e-galaxy-vol-3-delay-james-gunn-dave-bautista


Oh... wow, ok. I really, genuinely hope that Disney gets its shit together and re-hires Gunn, because that would be an absolutely tragic loss if not corrected


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except that's genuinely not what's happening here, this is straight-up intentional character assassination masquerading as the "joke police" issue



It might have started as a false flag of sorts but it was done in a world promoted by the joke police and seemingly perpetuated by them. I'll stand by the earlier remark.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Aug 26, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> It might have started as a false flag of sorts but it was done in a world promoted by the joke police and seemingly perpetuated by them. I'll stand by the earlier remark.


It was mostly right-leaning outrage that sparked the issue because Roseanne Barr was fired for offensive tweets so there was a lot of push from that. Personally I think neither should have been fired. Society keeps pushing itself to where we can't even say anything. I just learned today about a Nascar guy that was fired because his dad said the n-word thirty years ago. Before said nascar driver was even born. That's scary. Like dictator scary..


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2019)

Turns out Disney did not fire him, mostly just benched him for a while, by most accounts never seriously looked for a replacement and now he is back in.
Obviously I would have preferred it for Disney to walk away with both middle fingers raised to permanently offended, and still don't consider anything he did in any way troubling (other than "apologising" for it but he can do him if he wants), but still a bit amusing to see.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-47577507


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Turns out Disney did not fire him, mostly just benched him for a while, by most accounts never seriously looked for a replacement and now he is back in.
> Obviously I would have preferred it for Disney to walk away with both middle fingers raised to permanently offended, and still don't consider anything he did in any way troubling (other than "apologising" for it but he can do him if he wants), but still a bit amusing to see.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-47577507


Wow, I can't believe that sicko still has a place in Hollywood and it's like nothing ever happened


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 17, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Wow, I can't believe that sicko still has a place in Hollywood and it's like nothing ever happened


Okay... Please inform me what he did, exactly. 

All I got from the OP were a bunch of stupid tweets. Sure, if they were aimed at you personally I can see why you have this opinion, but if we were to banish everyone who sends out offensive tweets, I would suggest replacing a certain someone else first.


----------

